

What's new with Darcs? Report from Darcs Sprint 3 (+ photos) - dons
http://blog.darcs.net/2009/11/darcs-hacking-sprint-3-report.html

======
leif
What magnificent beards! Love those Haskell guys.

Slava! Beard up!

